
CSS3 Flip Clock Look - js4all
http://lukesbeard.com/scratch/flipclocklook/
======
jws
Just to save everyone else 90±30 seconds…

It doesn't change. There is no slick transform of the flipping numbers, just a
static display. But it is pretty.

(In a related, but not interesting enough to post, bit of geekery. On Apple's
home page you will see a "billionth app" counter. They drive it from a triple
of ( timestamp, basecount, rate) so it updates in real time, but once in a
while (hourly?) they resync it to the actual number and rate. Nice compromise
between accuracy and server resources.)

~~~
thushan
Interesting bit of geekery you found. I was mucking in there my self to see
how they did it. Seems like they swing through a bunch of images to make that
effect: [http://images.apple.com/itunes/10-billion-app-
countdown/imag...](http://images.apple.com/itunes/10-billion-app-
countdown/images/filmstrip.png)

~~~
jws
Ah! That explains why I was seeing "top" values in the -1000 to -2000 range.

Animation by sliding a long narrow image in discrete steps. They have
reinvented the motion picture projector.

------
Entlin
Nice. 124 lines of code. Add 5 more to show the time and you've got something
people will return to.

~~~
flog
I was studying the code intently for the CSS animation... sad.

------
st3fan
Too bad it doesn't show local time :-)

